# What are these?



## sinsation (Sep 15, 2003)

Today I came across a folder c:\binaries that I didn't put there; however, I did recently install an epson 3-in-1 printer, which is connected to my computer and networked to my fiance's as well, and olyumpus master for my digicam.

The files inside are _svdir.vbs and soapvdir.cmd

_svdir.vbs:


> '	Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation
> '
> '	_svdir.vbs
> '
> ...


soapvdir.cmd:


> @echo off
> cscript -nologo "%~dp0_svdir.vbs" %1 %2 %3 %4 %5 %6 %7 %8 %9


Any ideas what these are? I have no idea what Soap Toolkit 3 is.


----------



## OBP (Mar 8, 2005)

Soap Toolkit 3 is a web communication/interrogation tool, do a Google for it.
I do not know what they are either, but I would not like them on my computer. If they will fit I would copy them to a floppy disk and then delete them. Then if you find you need them for something you can put them back again.
They are using Visual Basic 6 code.


----------

